# CANDY BRANDY WINE?



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I AM TRYING TO GET A PAINT NOT NECCESARILY CANDY THAT LOOKS LIKE THE COLOUR WHEN YOU HOLD A GLASS OF RED WINE UP TO THE SUN. AND I BOUGHT SOME RED FLAKE THAT I PLAN TO USE AND WANT THE CAR TO LOOK DEEP WINE LOOK ALMOST LIKETHE COLOUR BLACK UNTIL THE SUN OR LIGHT HITS IT THAN YOU WILL SEE THE FLAKE? CATCH MY DRIFT, ANYBODY HAVE SOME PICS FOR EXAMPLES ?THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I would look into some black cherry pearls, I use to have a chrysler new yorker painted this way in the early 90's, cant find any pics now


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I APPRECIATE THE REPLY, SEE IF YOU CAN FIND SOME PICTURES,THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

try garnet red, then spray red pearl, then lay your flake! it works, i used to do this with diffrent colors before i could afford to play with kandies. sorry dont have pic of that one... luck.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

okay thanks for the reply i am going to write this down. i just wish i could get some pics to say yeah thats the colour :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Sep 20 2008, 03:33 PM~11652554
> *okay thanks for the reply i am going to write this down. i just wish i could get some pics to say yeah thats the colour :biggrin:
> *


 according to the description of the effect that you want, it sounds like you're describing the paint job on my fleetwood. It has black base, gold flake, and kandy brandywine on top. In the shade or when it's cloudy, it looks black, then when the sun hits it, you see all the flake and it looks dark red.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

EXACTLY,HEY THAT IS WHAT I WANT,FOR IT TO LOOK BLACK UNTIL THE SUN HITS IT,YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES?? SO I CAN SEE WAHT IT LOOKS LIKE/


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Sep 21 2008, 05:38 PM~11659024
> *EXACTLY,HEY THAT IS WHAT I WANT,FOR IT TO LOOK BLACK UNTIL THE SUN HITS IT,YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES?? SO I CAN SEE WAHT IT LOOKS LIKE/
> *


let me upload from my camera, then I'll post em up  or go to my topic on here, "mural on my big body", there's a picture there, but I'll still post more.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

THANKS BRO!


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Sep 21 2008, 06:44 PM~11659474
> *THANKS BRO!
> *











HERE'S THE PICTURE OF THE HOOD ON MY FLEET. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY MAN THANKS FOR THE PICTURE ,HARD TO SEE THE COLOUR LOOKS LIKE A BRICK HOUSE TO ME? LOL, CANT REALLY SEE THE COLOUR


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this is 7 coats of kandy brandy wine over an orion silver basecoat with half jar of silver flake, and a quarter jar of red flake. The camera SUCKS so you can barely see the flake. but you can see the candy flip.


----------



## E79monte (Jul 8, 2008)

here some nice ones


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

7 bases: 3 charcoals, silver, gold, blue, green, big silver flakes, kandy brandywine, lots of clear


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW THOSE ARE SOME GREAT PICTURES THANKS , I LOVE THE DEEP WINE LOOK .


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Kandy brandy wine over a black base.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY CALILIFE! THAT IS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR RIGHT ON !! WHAT COLOUR ARE THE FLAKES YOU USED ? SWEET RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Oct 6 2008, 03:36 PM~11793902
> *!! WHAT COLOUR ARE THE FLAKES YOU USED ? SWEET RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!!


----------



## TATTOOBLVD (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Oct 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11793902
> *HEY CALILIFE!  THAT IS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR RIGHT ON !! WHAT COLOUR ARE THE FLAKES YOU USED ? SWEET RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


bro iwas reading n wat u want is wat the homie said on his fleetwood 
its the same as the impala k wat u do is use a black base then throw gold flake the the kandy brany wine that will give u the black red deep look u could use silver flake to but the flake will pop out alot more n the colr will not look deep samething wit the red flake so stick wit black base gold flake the the kandybrandy wine bro...


----------



## TATTOOBLVD (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Oct 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11793902
> *HEY CALILIFE!  THAT IS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR RIGHT ON !! WHAT COLOUR ARE THE FLAKES YOU USED ? SWEET RIDE  :thumbsup:
> *


bro iwas reading n wat u want is wat the homie said on his fleetwood 
its the same as the impala k wat u do is use a black base then throw gold flake the the kandy brany wine that will give u the black red deep look u could use silver flake to but the flake will pop out alot more n the colr will not look deep samething wit the red flake so stick wit black base gold flake the the kandybrandy wine bro...


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

that fukn impala clean ass hell, thats the color i want for my cadi.....


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOOBLVD_@Oct 7 2008, 11:19 PM~11809001
> *bro iwas reading n wat u want is wat the homie said on his fleetwood
> its the same as the impala k wat u do is use a black base then throw gold flake the the kandy brany wine that will give u the black red deep look u could use silver flake to but the flake will pop out alot more n the colr will not look deep samething wit the red flake so stick wit black base gold flake the the kandybrandy wine bro...
> *


 HEY MAN THANKS FOR THE REPLY, I WAS HOPING TO USE SOME RED FLAKE WHICH I HAVE ABOUT 12 OUNCES LEFT THAT WAS LAYING AROUND,I GUESS IF I USE RED FLAKE IT WILL NOT BE AS NOTICEABLE??


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 6 2008, 12:39 AM~11789240
> *Kandy brandy wine over a black base.
> 
> 
> ...


fuk thats a badddd asssss colour..........i reckon my fiddy9 would look good in that


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

6 coats of uk brandywone over orion silver base


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats awesome man love that colour!! :biggrin:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*ONE OF THE BEST CANDY COLORS, YOU JUST CANT GO WRONG WITH IT *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 6 2008, 12:39 AM~11789240
> *Kandy brandy wine over a black base.
> 
> 
> ...


badass color


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 19 2010, 12:45 PM~16662530
> *badass color
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------

